# wireless connectivity problems



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok I'm starting to feel like a real problem child.  Here I am going through life loving my Kindle everything is perfect and then I hit the one year mark and I feel like everything is starting to quit working.  Last week it was one of my next page buttons quit working (nothing to be done there).  Now the most dreaded thing has happened Saturday I was unable to connect to the wireless ok no problem I'll just try tomorrow.  Here it is Wednsday and I still can't connect.  I don't know what to do.  I put a email in to customer service they had me do a few things that I have already done.  Reboot, charge the battery,  Hard reboot.  Nothing, Nada still won't come on.  Has anyone had this problem or does any one have any other ideas.  This is the whole reason I bought my Kindle no having to hook it up to the computer to down load books.  I thank anyone who has any ideas.  

Mary


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hang in there Mary someone will be able to help you!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tetons307 said:


> This is the whole reason I bought my Kindle no having to hook it up to the computer to down load books. I thank anyone who has any ideas.


With the Whispernet switch on, how many bars do you see?


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

There are no bars at all.  Usually I have all but one bar when I'm at home with it on.  Now nothing not one bar


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tetons307 said:


> There are no bars at all. Usually I have all but one bar when I'm at home with it on. Now nothing not one bar


Assuming that your battery's fully charged and you've tried with AC power, there are three possible causes of your problem:

1.	Your Kindle's internal cell phone has failed.
2.	Sprint has a tower out of service.
3.	You're outside the Sprint coverage area and will only occasionally get a strong signal.

You might try moving to another location where you know the Sprint signal is strong and if you still can't connect, contact Amazon Customer Service to arrange for a replacement.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Jeff, 

Ok should I try the whispernet on with the charger plugged in?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tetons307 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Ok should I try the whispernet on with the charger plugged in?


Yes. That way you know the phone has full power to it and you can eliminate the possibility of a low battery charge or a bad battery. We want to take steps to eliminate possible causes until we arrive at the real cause or you problem.


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok I tried to connect with the charger plugged in and no luck.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tetons307 said:


> Ok I tried to connect with the charger plugged in and no luck.


Then the only remaining variable is the Sprint coverage and signal strength in your area. Odds are, since you were able to connect earlier, that the issue is with your Kindle but you can make sure by taking your Kindle to a known hot area. This might help:

Sprint Coverage Tool​


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,

Well the Sprint coverage tool says I have really good coverage where I am.  So I guess I will have to call customer service again.  Thanks so much for all your help
Mary


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Mary,

Sorry we weren’t able to solve it.

Jeff


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Since the device is registered with the carrier like any other cell phone there is always the possibility that either an Akey has been lost which would show signal but no data would work.

Or

That the device has become unregistered with the carrier. Usually a device will still show service even if the device is not registered with the network but this isn't a standard cell phone so I don't want to say that is a rule for the kindle.

In cell phones the common reason for no service is that the intenna (internal antenna) is faulty or disconnected physically from the radio

When you turn on the radio do you see a martini glass next to the empty signal bars or do you see a <?> kind of thing.

Here is my angle on this.

if you are receive <?> a couple of things can be happening:
Completely out of service
Low Service Area and disconnected intenna
Bad radio in unit

if you just get the martini glass and empty bars I would say:
you are actually receiving service as the martini mean you are registered with a network (quick note if you have the radio switch on before the kindle is turned on then you will always see the martini glass so turn on the kindle and then power on the radio to be sure you get the correct information)
your radio is probably ok but the intenna is faulty or disconnected from the radio. The radio connection is usually an SMC connector and is usually just a pressure fit connection for easy assembly. It is something that is easy to forget to connect of if the port isn't to spec the connector will fall out. (happens on internal wifi cards all the time). But the SMC connector has enough pickup to get the lowest service in a, good service area, by itself so this is where I use the martini glass as an indicator for this issue.

hope this helps


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Many thanks to everyone for all their advice.

Mary


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## tetons307 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thought I would share my happy news.  My husband and I had to go out of town for the day, so of course I brought Lucy with me.  Well we were in this town doing some shopping and I thought why try out my whispernet here and see if it comes on.  Sure enough it came on with no problems.  So I'm thinking that maybe theres a problem with a tower or something in my town.


----------

